# de authorize adobe for time machine restore?



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

I am having a hybrid drive put in my MacBook Pro tonight, needed more space. I am using my time machine to restore, saves time getting all my settings and stuff back in working order, and I cant be down as its my work machine. So the question is, do I need to de authorize CS5, or does the licensing get transferred over?


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Not sure, but there can't be any harm in doing so. They way I see it it'd be easier to just deactivate it and then reactivate it. (Assuming you have the same license installed on two Macs).

I absolutely hate having to deal with Adobe's support with respects to activating software.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

MannyP Design said:


> Not sure, but there can't be any harm in doing so. They way I see it it'd be easier to just deactivate it and then reactivate it. (Assuming you have the same license installed on two Macs).
> 
> I absolutely hate having to deal with Adobe's support with respects to activating software.


I just installed via time machine and it all worked fine. I decided against de authorizing, though not sure why. My MBP with new hard drive worked just as before, just had to authorize iTunes and that was pretty much it. On a side note, anyone looking to upgrade hard drives, seriously check out the hybrid drives. I am incredibly impressed at the speed improvement for boot times and loading apps. I went from the stock 250 gig 54,000 rpm drive to a Seagate 500 gig 72,000 rpm hybrid drive and my i5 MacBook feels like a true speed demon now.


----------



## pylon (Nov 30, 2010)

You're allowed 2 installs on one license (both for the same user, desktop and laptop for instance) so that's likely why you're in the clear. If you try and install on a third, you'll get yelled by the system. Totally agree that dealing with Adobe for reactivation keys is a pain, though they're usually pretty easy-going once you're finally off of hold. 

Those hybrid Seagates are VERY fast. Very happy with ours.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

pylon said:


> You're allowed 2 installs on one license (both for the same user, desktop and laptop for instance) so that's likely why you're in the clear. If you try and install on a third, you'll get yelled by the system. Totally agree that dealing with Adobe for reactivation keys is a pain, though they're usually pretty easy-going once you're finally off of hold.
> 
> Those hybrid Seagates are VERY fast. Very happy with ours.


Yeah, that's why I suggested it. However, when I've had to deal with Adobe with respects to activation, they treated me like a suspect. They made a stern reminder that only 2 activations are permitted… as if a pirate would even bother calling. LOL

I guess it depends on who you get on the other line.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

MannyP Design said:


> Yeah, that's why I suggested it. However, when I've had to deal with Adobe with respects to activation, they treated me like a suspect. They made a stern reminder that only 2 activations are permitted… as if a pirate would even bother calling. LOL
> 
> I guess it depends on who you get on the other line.


I have never had any issues with activation, and actually love that its all stored on their website. I purchase the Creative Suites as downloads and its nice to have an online backup of the installer and serial numbers for everything I own from Adobe. Now Quark on the other hand... thats a different story.


----------

